# New Support Group forming near Albany, NY



## crave72 (Mar 1, 2014)

A brand new social anxiety support group is forming in the Capital District area of upstate NY. The group is based on the Social Phobics Anonymous (SPA) 12-Step program - there used to be a website for SPA, but it has been down recently . The meetings are being held on Sundays from 7-8pm at St. Michael's Church, 175 Williams Rd. in Troy, NY.


----------



## Whitney518 (Jul 5, 2014)

Is this group still active?


----------

